# Applying for Citizenship



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an Australian citizen and just about to apply for US citizenship.
Is there anything special I need to do to keep my Aussie citizenship or just complete the N400, etc?
The Oath of Allegiance makes it sound like I lose my citizenship...

thanks


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

irok said:


> I am an Australian citizen and just about to apply for US citizenship.
> Is there anything special I need to do to keep my Aussie citizenship or just complete the N400, etc?
> The Oath of Allegiance makes it sound like I lose my citizenship...
> 
> thanks


You will still have your Australian citizenship after becoming an US citizen but the US will not recognize your Australian citizenship after. You will also need to use your US passport when entering and leaving the US and it's territories.


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

nat21 said:


> You will still have your Australian citizenship after becoming an US citizen but the US will not recognize your Australian citizenship after. You will also need to use your US passport when entering and leaving the US and it's territories.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

nat21 said:


> You will still have your Australian citizenship after becoming an US citizen but the US will not recognize your Australian citizenship after. You will also need to use your US passport when entering and leaving the US and it's territories.


Not quite - the US does recognize the concept of dual (or multiple) citizenship.

US State Department Services Dual Nationality

Also, I know people who could not get security clearance for jobs requiring US citizenship because they also hold a foreign citizenship. If the US simply didn't recognize the foreign citizenship, there wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

irok said:


> I am an Australian citizen and just about to apply for US citizenship.
> Is there anything special I need to do to keep my Aussie citizenship or just complete the N400, etc?
> The Oath of Allegiance makes it sound like I lose my citizenship...
> 
> thanks


Australia allows its citizens to hold multiple citizenships so you'll still be an Australian citizen: 

Australian Citizenship : Dual citizenship

Before Apr 4, 2002 you would have automatically lost your Australian citizenship by becoming the citizen of another country:

Australian Citizenship : Losing your citizenship

Every country is different but Australia is one that does not recognize the renunciation oath (that you take as part of becoming the US citizenship). If you want to cease to be an Australian citizen, you have to take specific steps to renounce your Australian citizenship:

Australian Citizenship : Giving up your citizenship


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

MarylandNed said:


> Australia allows its citizens to hold multiple citizenships so you'll still be an Australian citizen:
> 
> Australian Citizenship : Dual citizenship
> 
> ...


Ah, that's good to know, thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

irok said:


> I am an Australian citizen and just about to apply for US citizenship.
> Is there anything special I need to do to keep my Aussie citizenship or just complete the N400, etc?
> The Oath of Allegiance makes it sound like I lose my citizenship...
> 
> thanks


The best FAQ I know on US dual citizenship is always worth a read for those making the plunge.

Dual Citizenship FAQ


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The best FAQ I know on US dual citizenship is always worth a read for those making the plunge.
> 
> Dual Citizenship FAQ


Thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I have Dual Australian/US you'll be fine.


----------

